# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal Official MBLD 30/35 Cubes in 56:24!



## GenTheThief (Aug 29, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1704&cat=19&rnd=1




Congrats!


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 31, 2016)

thanks!  video coming soon


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 31, 2016)

Congrats! Can't wait for the video!


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 3, 2016)

Great attempt!  

DNFed one cube because a corner popped and i put it back in twisted so dnf by a corner twist  would have been WR4 without that 

still pretty good, this was my second attempt of the comp, first attempt was 26/42 in 1:00 and third was 26/31 in 59:19


----------

